# Why no AMC HD?



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

With the premiere of season two of _Mad Men_ rapidly approaching and zoomed AMC SD looking like VHS (really - the anamorphic DVDs look near HD and of course the BDs are incredible), anyone know why we don't yet have AMC HD?

I've read a few people it may be because Rainbow owns AMC and IFC but also owned the Voom channels, so there may be legal reasons associated with dropping the Voom channels.

Anyone read/heard anything more?


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

kucharsk said:


> With the premiere of season two of _Mad Men_ rapidly approaching and zoomed AMC SD looking like VHS (really - the anamorphic DVDs look near HD and of course the BDs are incredible), anyone know why we don't yet have AMC HD?
> 
> I've read a few people it may be because Rainbow owns AMC and IFC but also owned the Voom channels, so there may be legal reasons associated with dropping the Voom channels.
> 
> Anyone read/heard anything more?


Until the Voom conflict, i dont think this is going to happen


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

is there even a AMC channel left let alone a AMC HD? 

I tried to watch something called AMC channel 130 and gave up in disgust with all the commercials. Something with that many commercials deserves to be called what it is, an ersatz home shopping channel.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> is there even a AMC channel left let alone a AMC HD?
> 
> I tried to watch something called AMC channel 130 and gave up in disgust with all the commercials. Something with that many commercials deserves to be called what it is, an ersatz home shopping channel.


Gee, I watch Mad Men on it and don't see any more commercials than the broadcast networks. It's not a premium channel so it won't be commercial free. What were you watching?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

TBoneit said:


> is there even a AMC channel left let alone a AMC HD?
> 
> I tried to watch something called AMC channel 130 and gave up in disgust with all the commercials. Something with that many commercials deserves to be called what it is, an ersatz home shopping channel.


I do not wath AMC due to comercials nor will I watch AMC HD for the same reason. I haven't watched AMC probably in 18 years.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Gee, I watch Mad Men on it and don't see any more commercials than the broadcast networks. It's not a premium channel so it won't be commercial free. What were you watching?


I was trying to watch BIG with Tom Hanks.... I had to hit the skip button so many times each time commercials came on to get past them. It was the worst channel I've ever seen that way. My Brother went outside to smoke a cigarette when commercials came on. I skipped them and when he came in they were going back on again. His comment was why didn't I just skip all those commercials while he was out. He couldn't believe that in the brief time it took him to smoke his cigarette the show went to more commercials again.

It wasn't just how many but how often they came on. I suspect we could be close in age but you obviously have a lot more patience than I do. :sure:


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh great, now it double posted!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> I was trying to watch BIG with Tom Hanks.... I had to hit the skip button so many times each time commercials came on to get past them. It was the worst channel I've ever seen that way. My Brother went outside to smoke a cigarette when commercials came on. I skipped them and when he came in they were going back on again. His comment was why didn't I just skip all those commercials while he was out. He couldn't believe that in the brief time it took him to smoke his cigarette the show went to more commercials again.
> 
> It wasn't just how many but how often they came on. I suspect we could be close in age but you obviously have a lot more patience than I do. :sure:


Oh, well patience with commercials is another subject, just ask my wife. I can hardly wait until this coming year as every channel seriously starts playing games with us commercial skippers. I plan on developing game strategies for commercial skipping, assigning points for success for not haviing to skip back.

Oh well, as we remember there was a time when one went to the john or to get a drink during commercials.:lol:


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

AMC definitely is overrun with commercials, though it's no SciFi in that regard.

However AMC is also the only way to watch _Mad Men_ until this season hits DVD/Blu-Ray.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Of course, commercial-free IFC HD is being held up by the same disagreement.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

HDRoberts said:


> Of course, commercial-free IFC HD is being held up by the same disagreement.


bummer


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

phrelin said:


> It's not a premium channel so it won't be commercial free.


Ah....but it used to be commercial free. TCM is not a premium channel and it's commercial free.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

bruin95 said:


> Ah....but it used to be commercial free. TCM is not a premium channel and it's commercial free.


Ah, but the Time Warner Turner subgroup is getting into the commercial upfronts bigtime. So don't be surprised if you start seeing ads there soon. And the Rainbow folks - IFC and AMC and Voom - yeah, they've got the economic model down.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Do any other long-time viewers remember when AMC first started "limited" commercial interruption of their films and actually stated viewers *preferred* the ads because it gave them time to get a drink or a snack?

You can't _make_ this stuff up


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

SOON :lol:


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

kucharsk said:


> Do any other long-time viewers remember when AMC first started "limited" commercial interruption of their films and actually stated viewers *preferred* the ads because it gave them time to get a drink or a snack?
> 
> You can't _make_ this stuff up&#8230;


That's about the time that I stopped watching it. The comms were just too much.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

I will be dropping Directv soon and switching to the lowest Turbo HD package from Dish Network and my movies will come in my mailbox from Netflix (because even the premium channels are getting bad with their logos on the screen during movies). I really have no desire anymore to pay high monthly bills for a lot of channels to see them infest their programming with popup ads and will even go as far as to pause the show you are watching to promote an upcoming show (like I have seen Family Guy on TBS paused so Bill Engvall could promote his show).


----------

